# OT: Happy Birthday S-Star!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Happy 19th birthday to S-Star!

:cheers: :rock: :cheers:
:djparty:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Urime Ditelindja. :wave: :cheers: :clap: 


GO KINGS & S-STAR!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Happy Birthday S-Star, best wishes Pejavlade.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: HAPPY BDAY!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 



:cheers: CHEERS!!!
:cheers: Kenatsut(Armenia)
:cheers: Das Kontyolni(Russian)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

OT OT: Weird coincidence, it is also my Dad's birthday today


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> OT OT: Weird coincidence, it is also my Dad's birthday today



:laugh:

Believe me, I was going to say OT:happy birthday to Peja VUs father. :yes:

So tell him happy birthday on my behalf Peja Vu.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy bday peja vu's father :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: 



ps : you know i dont use the green banana unless its a extremely special occasion :biggrin:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Happy Birtday S-Star


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday, S-Star!!! :cheers: 

I hope the Kings give you a win!!!!


*Also, happy birthday to your dad, peja vu!*


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Happy Birfday!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I hope the Kings give you a win!!!!


They sure did. :yes:

Nice Birthday present for S-Star.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

ghiman said:


> Happy Birfday!


OMG, you have such a funny avatar!!! :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> OMG, you have such a funny avatar!!! :laugh:


He sure has. :yes:

Ghiman is great guy. :greatjob:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DaUnbreakableKinG again.


Darn!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

ghiman said:


> Darn!


:laugh:

Next time.


----------

